
Most-popular cross-platform mobile toolkits. Flash/Air is far ahead RN - zerr
https://blog.appfigures.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/11-Non-Native-SDKs@2x-1.png
======
zerr
From [https://blog.appfigures.com/ios-developers-ship-less-apps-
fo...](https://blog.appfigures.com/ios-developers-ship-less-apps-for-first-
time/)

